# Cunard new ship



## Peregrine

So a few weeks ago (a month or so) Cunard announced a new ship. It?s design is ehhhh And could be better what are your thoughts?


----------



## alan.gamblin

I think it is time to give it a different name and give the Queen names a rest. In fact they could paint it 4 shades of green and call it Caronia!


----------



## Samsette

How about Camelia?


----------



## alan.gamblin

Or Camillia? Love it. 

Alan G


----------



## Stephen J. Card

Will probably go for Queen Anne. Quick and easy and don't forget, Cunard is not a British company, it is Miami corporation and they will do whatever they 'think' is what good for business and nothing else! Princess Royal will the job and Carnival gives them a chance to parade Royalty around once more. 

As far as a new ship...what, 3,000 pax? Better call her Cunard's new STEERAGE CLASS!

All of the work done over the years to keep Cunard a bit of a class is being thrown away. Another cattle ship!

Stephen

Stephen


----------



## Engine Serang

SJC I think you are in danger of loosing it.


----------



## Dickyboy

I think it should be called "Cruise Ship No24" Or whatever the current number of ships they own is.


----------



## Stephen J. Card

Engine Serang said:


> SJC I think you are in danger of loosing it.


 

Just a quiet rant! 


3000 passengers does not equal 'quality'... as far as cruising.

Reminds me of BI's RAJULA!


Stephen


----------



## Nogginthenog

I’m afraid that most cruiseships and their passengers remind me of Torremollinos on Sea. No style or class from either nowadays and we get 180 a year visiting us.


----------



## Dave McGouldrick

When Carnival took over the Cunard brand, I sailed with a Cunard sparks for his familiarization. His comment was ' Cunard have bankrupted better companies than Carnival'.
Looks like Carnival's 'downgrading' of Cunard has kept the name alive.


----------



## Peregrine

Dave McGouldrick said:


> When Carnival took over the Cunard brand, I sailed with a Cunard sparks for his familiarization. His comment was ' Cunard have bankrupted better companies than Carnival'.
> Looks like Carnival's 'downgrading' of Cunard has kept the name alive.


That is so true! I wish Cunard would come back loud and proud!


----------

